# "THIRSTY? - JUST WHISTLE!"



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

COOL LITTLE PROJECT..... A FEW YEARS AGO I PURCHASED A CASE OF OLD EMPTY "WHISTLE BOTTLES." I ALSO LEARNED THAT WHISTLE WAS PRIMARILY AN ORANGE DRINK. SO I INVESTED A FEW BUCKS ON ENOUGH WHISTLE BOTTLE CAPS FROM EBAY. THE BOTTLE CAPPER TOOL WAS HANDED TO ME AT A YARDSALE YEARS AGO AS A FREEBIE. WITH THAT I WENT TO WORK. I BOUGHT 2 GALLONS OF CHEAP STORE BRAND ORANGE DRINK AND FILLED UP EACH BOTTLE AND CAPPED THEM.

 HERE'S THE PROCESS...

 THE CASE OF EMPTY BOTTLES:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

THE CAPPER AND SOME CAPS:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

close up of caps:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

THE ORANGE DRINK (THE CHEAP STUFF):


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

BOTTLES ALL FILLED:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

SEALING THE FLAVOR LOL!:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

NICE LOOKING REFILLED WITH ORANGE DRINK:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

âˆ


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

FINISHED:


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks great Doc, the funny thing is I think that cheap orange drink is the best kind, we always called it bug juice when I was kid...


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey D Doc, those look awesome, great idea!

 One thing though, I'm not sure how well that orange drink will hold up over time. I doubt you sterilized everything and I doubt you plan to refrigerate them (that would be a hoot though! []) so unless that drink is loaded with preservatives it might start to ferment (or worse). You well may end up with effervescent Whistle brand orange-flavored hooch! [8D]


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 5, 2012)

They're not from the St. Kitts Bottling Works, are they? They bottled Whistle in St. Catharines.


----------



## vintage57 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice looking! I'd like to do that with a bunch of my Coke bottles. My problem is finding caps of the right vintage at a decent price. Everyone thinks Coke is GOLD! I think full bottles would look sharp in a carton display. I really like that those Whistles are shorties!

 Terry


----------



## vintage57 (Oct 5, 2012)

Shouldn't Whistle be a SODA, not an imitation orange juice-like drink?

 Terry


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 22, 2019)

vintage57 said:


> Shouldn't Whistle be a SODA, not an imitation orange juice-like drink?
> 
> Terry


It probably should be. Like an Orange Crush or Sunkist.


----------

